# A few of our favorite things.....



## MercyL (Sep 15, 2013)

We live in Denver and, as everyone knows, our state has recently seen flooding from constant rain.

Rain storms are not unusual for September, but this rain has us staying inside, watching the news, periodically, and mourning the end of summer..sort of.

It's Sunday and, on top of the rain, it has been chilly with temperatures not reaching 80 after weeks of 90+ temperatures. It's a great time to fire up the oven, so the hubby "makes" fish and chips. We watch TCM (Turner Classic Movies) and Hitchcock has been on all afternoon. This is actually one of my favorite things to do.

There's nothing better than a spouse who likes cozy evenings at home watching old movies. It's peaceful, warm, restorative and I consider these quiet times one of the highest forms of romance.

Not everyone is so fortunate, but most of us, here, have reached an age where we appreciate more of the little things we share with our spouses.

What quietly romantic things do you share with your spouse?


----------



## Anne (Sep 15, 2013)

MercyL, I hope that you are in a safe ares away from the devastating flooding...My heart goes out to those who are suffering and have lost so much.

Hubby & I also like watching movies on TCM, and we also get classics as well as others on Netflix.  We enjoy gardening together also, and a nice, quiet dinner at a casual restaurant occasionally.

I guess as you say, it's the simple things that count now; we've pretty much settled down, I think.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2013)

I like to take walks outdoors in nature with my hubby.  We like to camp with each other and our pets, nothing like a cozy camper after dark, with some candle light and some favorite song CDs softly playing in the background.  At home he'll make us a special dinner or barbeque sometimes, and we'll just hang around watching something like Anthony Bourdaine on the Travel Channel, or Bizarre Foods, and get grossed out together.  We like the simple life too, doesn't take much to make us happy as long as we're together with our furkids.  On a cold snowy winter day, we'll make a wood fire in the fireplace down in the basement, and spend some time down there listening to music.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2013)

The wife and I live a simple, quiet life. We enjoy each others company no matter what we do. We read a lot, watch some TV, shop together, go out for dinner at times and have been together for so long that everything we do just seems natural.

We do kid each other to the point that people think we are serious. I sometimes go a little overboard but then I get that look that says...lets just drop it. I do..... :stop:


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

_  You are all very lucky to have someone to love in your life, it's a very special thing cherish it_


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 16, 2013)

Nothing better than a big hug. Something we do often.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 26, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _  You are all very lucky to have someone to love in your life, it's a very special thing cherish it_



I feel the same, Jill.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 26, 2013)

Ain't got nobody at the moment with whom to share but I would say just quietly being together.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2013)

MercyL said:


> Not everyone is so fortunate, but most of us, here, have reached an age where we appreciate more of the little things we share with our spouses.
> 
> What quietly romantic things do you share with your spouse?



You are right, not all are so fortunate .. my husband of  50 years departed this earth last March.  
It's a sad experience when that goes away from your life.    Enjoy your other half while you have the time.


----------

